# Viruses and worms



## white page (Oct 12, 2009)

> trojan horses and worms


Ah I see ,computer pets!


----------



## NicNak (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Malicious spam dominates email traffic*



white page said:


> Ah I see ,computer pets!



Well, more like pests :teehee:


----------



## white page (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Malicious spam dominates email traffic*

not even a worm ? :lol:


----------



## Andy (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Malicious spam dominates email traffic*

Your apple doesn't have any worms?


----------



## white page (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Malicious spam dominates email traffic*



STP said:


> Your apple doesn't have any worms?


Great minds STP :funny:


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Malicious spam dominates email traffic*



white page said:


> Great minds STP :funny:





white page said:


> not even a worm ? :lol:





STP said:


> Your apple doesn't have any worms?



:lol:  you guys are terrible.  No worms - I only select the finest produce.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Malicious spam dominates email traffic*



Jazzey said:


> :lol:  you guys are terrible.  No worms - I only select the finest produce.




You must have good pesticides then.  No organic for you! :lol:


----------



## white page (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Malicious spam dominates email traffic*

oops my computer just sneezed, might be a virus :rofl:


----------



## Andy (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Malicious spam dominates email traffic*

It's that PC Swine that is going around. I hear you get it from eating spam.


----------



## white page (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Malicious spam dominates email traffic*



STP said:


> It's that PC Swine that is going around. I hear you get it from eating spam.


Good one STP :funny:


----------

